# Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2012)

Pressemeldung

*Über 900 Fische in sechs Tagen​*




Einen wahren Fangmarathon erlebten die Teilnehmer der ersten Expedition nach Mitsio Island, einem kleinen Inselarchipel nördlich von Madagaskar. 

"Das Mitsio Island ein fantastisches Fischen bietet war uns bekannt, aber das es so ein Fangmarathon wird hätten wir uns nicht erträumen lassen." 
so Andreas Knausenberger, Direktor des Expeditionsveranstalters Extrakt Exclusiv Travel Ltd., welcher in Zusammenarbeit mit Andree's Angelreisen diese Expedition durchführte. 

[youtube1]ge8-fZBglWU[/youtube1]​
"Ich habe schon viel gesehen, aber das hier hat bisher alles getoppt. Das nach zwei Tagen alle Angler vor Muskelkater kaum noch laufen können ist mir noch nie passiert!" 
so Andreas weiter. 

Mit insgesamt drei Booten wurden die Gewässer rund um Mitsio Island befischt und mehr als 900 Fische an sechs Angeltagen erbeutet. 

Highlight war der zweite Angeltag an welchen das Boot mit Andreas Knausenberger, Florian Rosenheimer, Markus Kellermayer sowie Wolfgang Zoller, unglaubliche 137 Fische fing und somit den bisherigen Lodgerekord brechen konnten. 

Vor allem Giant Trevallies (GT's) und Grouper verlangten den Teilnehmern alles ab. Diese Fischarten sind bekannt für ihr einmaliges Kraft-Größenverhältnis und bieten einen spektakulären Drill an der Jiggingrute. 

Die schwersten GT's wogen über 30 Kilo und boten einen fantastischen Kampf. Insgesamt konnten in den Tagen mehr als 40 verschiedene Fischarten gefangen werden. 

Dies zeigt wie unberührt und einmalig die Gewässer rund um Mitsio Island noch sind. 

Im kommenden Jahr veranstaltet die Andree's Expeditions mehrere Gruppenreisen und Seminare zum Jiggen und Popperfischen nach Mitsio Island. Weitere Informationen, Bilder und Videos unter www.andrees-expeditions.de


----------



## jannickb (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

hoffentlich bleibt das alles noch lange so schön "unangerührt" und wird nicht von leuten, die sich über die menge des gefangenen fisches definieren zerstört.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*



jannickb schrieb:


> hoffentlich bleibt das alles noch lange so schön "unangerührt" und wird nicht von leuten, die sich über die menge des gefangenen fisches definieren zerstört.



Diese Pressemitteilung/Werbung zielt allein schon von der reißersichen Überschrift her aber genau auf das Gegenteil ab!

Solche Teilnahmen sind letztlich einfach nur verantwortungslos!


----------



## shxrvxn (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Völlig richtig. Was soll dieses Geprahle mit diesen Massenfängen in ''unberührter'' Natur?
In jeder Beziehung verantwortungslos. Ganz klar ROTE KARTE


----------



## Eichelfritte (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dies zeigt wie unberührt und einmalig die Gewässer rund um Mitsio Island noch sind.
> 
> Im kommenden Jahr veranstaltet die Andree's Expeditions mehrere Gruppenreisen und Seminare zum Jiggen und Popperfischen nach Mitsio Island. Weitere Informationen, Bilder und Videos unter www.andrees-expeditions.de



Die beiden Absätze im Zusammenhang find ich einfach nur wiederlich!


----------



## Erik_D (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Dem schliesse ich mich an.

Einfach nur unverantwortlich und mit Sicherheit keine gute Werbung...einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Muss sowas hier überhaupt veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## jannickb (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

is doch gut, dass sowas veröffentlicht wird. die information ist immerhin die beste waffe des wiederstands. hoffe viele leute sehen das hier, und beginnen deswegen darüber nachzudenken, dass 900 fische in 6 tagen nicht cool, sondern verantwortungslos sind.


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Negativ-Werbung für uns Angler

 |closed:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Sind die Fische denn ordnungsgemäß entnommen, behandelt, und aufgegessen worden?


----------



## frogile (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Tja wieso verübelt ihr Andrees Angelreisen sowas? Die machen nur ihren Job und verdienen damit ihren Lebensunterhalt. Viel schlimmer sind die Angler die solche Reisen antreten. Wäre die Nachfrage nicht da, würde das nicht angeboten werden ...


----------



## Deep Down (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Rechtfertigt ein Job/Lebensunterhalt jedes Mittel?

Was war zuerst da? Das Huhn oder das Ei?

Rechtfertigt die Kostendeckung dieses Forums jede als Pressemeldung getarnte Werbung?


----------



## Honeyball (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Rechtfertigt die Kostendeckung dieses Forums jede als Pressemeldung getarnte Werbung?



Besser diese Pressemeldung wird hier veröffentlicht, wo sie von vernünftig denkenden Anglern auch entsprechend "zerrissen" wird, als dort, wo sie unkommentiert stehen bleiben kann. :m


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. 900 Fische an 6 tagen mit 3 Booten bedeutet für mich 50 Fische pro Tag und Boot, bei 4 Anglern an Bord sind das rund 12 Fische pro Angler am Tag. Was machen denn da so manche Norwegenfahrer am Tag an Fisch?

Und die Frage nach "... ordnungsgemäß entnommen, behandelt, und aufgegessen ..." ist ja nicht ernst gemeint, das spielt sich nicht auf dem (durchgewetzten Hosen)Boden der deutschen Fischereigesetze ab, das ist entweder Hochseeangeln oder aber nach den Vorschriften des Gastlandes, sofern es da so etwas wie Vorschriften überhaupt geben sollte.

Im Rheintrööt hat sich jemand gerühmt, zu zweit an einem Angeltag 20 -30 Barsche gefangen zu haben. ist wohl mehr, als die Jungs auf der Angeltour hatten, oder? 

so manches Posting liest sich für mich teilweise so, wie die bei uns mittlerweile typische Neidgesellschaft es hervorbringt. Wer würde denn nicht gerne so eine Tour mitmachen, wenn er es sich leisten könnte? :m

Und, seit wann ist den Reklame in unserer Gesellschaft verwerflich? Schnaps und Zigaretten werden doch auch beworben und da geht es um Menschenleben, oder? #h


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. 900 Fische an 6 tagen mit 3 Booten bedeutet für mich 50 Fische pro Tag und Boot, bei 4 Anglern an Bord sind das rund 12 Fische pro Angler am Tag. Was machen denn da so manche Norwegenfahrer am Tag an Fisch?
> 
> Und die Frage nach "... ordnungsgemäß entnommen, behandelt, und aufgegessen ..." ist ja nicht ernst gemeint, das spielt sich nicht auf dem (durchgewetzten Hosen)Boden der deutschen Fischereigesetze ab, das ist entweder Hochseeangeln oder aber nach den Vorschriften des Gastlandes, sofern es da so etwas wie Vorschriften überhaupt geben sollte.
> 
> ...



:m Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Was gibt es schöneres als am Fisch zu sein!? Nicht zu wissen was da am Band hängt! Welcher Köder ist für welchen Fisch tauglich? Neue Reviere erkundigen und Erfahrungen sammeln. Auch wenn es von einer Agentur angeboten wird! Klasse Bericht und haltet das Revier sauber!|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Eichelfritte (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Über 900 Fische in 6 Tagen*

Was mich eigentlich krank macht, sind nicht unbedingt die Anzahl der Fische, wovon 80% wahrscheinlich released wurden. Mich stört, das es als unberührtes Gewässer beschrieben wird und im nächsten Abschnitt wird für regelmäßige Angeltouren in dieses bis dato unberührte Gewässer geworben. Hat also auch nix mit Forellenpufferfahrung zu tun


----------

